
Ask HN: Is There a AR Search App? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I was looking at a shampoo bottle today and was wondering if there was an app that would easily allow me to just video&#x2F;photo it and search google or the web through some other means for it?
======
saple
On Android Google Lens can do what you described.

